# pushing my first foll of film .. tips?



## Dew (Feb 13, 2004)

this new to film newbie is ready to push my first roll of b&w film (ilford HP5 400) ... i want to push it to 800 .. got any tips or advice? ... what can i expect? .. im really nervous about this   

also .. whats the "real" difference in pushing film to 800 or just buying a film that is already iso 800?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 13, 2004)

800 isn't much of a difference.  Try it pushed to 1600.  HP5 with Microphen looks great at 1600.

What developer are you planning on using.


----------



## havoc (Feb 13, 2004)

I have never pushed that type of film, but pushing tri-x and Tmax to 1600 looks great! I pushed a roll of Tri-x to 3200 and was really impressed with the results. (I thnk it looked better at 3200 then at 400) At least the grain is expected at those speeds. LOL


----------



## Dew (Feb 13, 2004)

alright, i got film in my camera now that im pushing to 800 .. my next roll, im gonna push to 1600  ... thanks


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 13, 2004)

I prefer pushing HP5 or Tri to 1600 or 3200 than using Tmax 3200 or Fuji 1600.  I think I get better results with the push.


----------



## Dew (Feb 13, 2004)

a guy wanted the hubby to come down and shoot his band ... so of course i tagged along    .. i finished the 800 and started pushing on a 1600 ... got half a roll left    ... guess next try, i'm gonna push to 3200 ... doesnt it have to be really dark out for this iso?  :?


----------



## Dew (Feb 19, 2004)

dramatically different results between the iso 400 and iso 1600 ... i would imagine that 1600 is not meant for every situation 


this one is ilford HP5 iso 400 








this one has been pushed to 1600 iso ... it looks interesting to me, but i cant imagine it can be for "general purpose" use ... super contrast, the grain is tremendous ... the blacks are really dark and i dont see a nice graduation of greys in it as with an iso 400 ... what'ya think?







i usually find myself bumping up the contrast a tad with the iso 400 .. so i think something like an iso 800 would be good for me  ... if i want to go over the edge ... then i'll rock a 1600 

anyone have a sample photo pushed to iso 3200 ??


----------



## havoc (Feb 19, 2004)

I do, i will post it tomorrow if i get it scanned.


----------

